# Sick goat...need advice



## Karenbear29 (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a one year old pygmy goat that has had soft bowels for about 3 weeks.  I dewormed her thinking that that might be the issue.  I have taken her temp and it is normal but her bowels are very soft and almost runny.  she is eating and drinking  but I am very concerned that there is something very wrong and need to know if I should deworm her again or what I should do.  thank you


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 12, 2017)

Have a fecal run. First you need to know if it indeed is a parasite and if so what kind. 
Second if she is having some coccidia issues then dewormers will not work.
There are are things like Giardia that can cause issues.. also can be see under a scope.

Giving a dweormer without actually knowing what kind of parasite you may be dealing with can build resistance.
If a goat has flukes then most dewormers will be ineffective.
Dosage is also important.

Has there been any change in her diet?


----------



## Karenbear29 (Feb 12, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Have a fecal run. First you need to know if it indeed is a parasite and if so what kind.
> Second if she is having some coccidia issues then dewormers will not work.
> There are are things like Giardia that can cause issues.. also can be see under a scope.
> 
> ...


Nope no changes in diet and the rest seem fine.  I am going to take sample for testing tomorrow.   What is flukes?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 12, 2017)

Karenbear29 said:


> Nope no changes in diet and the rest seem fine.  I am going to take sample for testing tomorrow.   What is flukes?


I believe she is talking about LiverFlukes, a type of internal parasite/worm.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 12, 2017)

Have you also checked her eyelid membranes?
If you are not sure how or what that is see here


----------



## Karenbear29 (Feb 14, 2017)

Took her to vet yesterday, had to drive an hour they are few and hard to find, she has coccidia.  She and my others are on meds!  Vet said my other wormer is working but it doesnt kill this type of parasite.  I have been educated!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 14, 2017)

Glad she has a diagnosis and can be treated! Coccidia is a nasty thing.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## alsea1 (Feb 14, 2017)

If you can gather some black berry brush for her that would help get her back into shape.


----------

